# Coffee made not hot!



## davidnic (Jan 7, 2017)

I find using my Inissia machine the coffee I make is not that hot. I always have to heat it up in the microwave a little. Is there a way to adjust the machine to adjust this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have no knowledge of the machine you have but what drink are you making ? A milk based one ? If so milk temp is best at around 60-65% keeps the sweetness, perhaps your machine is set to make nice sweet tasting milk ?

Black coffee flavours develop as the coffee cools also .

BTW welcome , it is customary to start an introductory thread and let us know a little about yourself.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think there is any adjustment for temperature. If you have had it for some time it may need de-scaling.or yo can try a factory re-set.

If it is usually too cool try warming the cups first.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an Inissia, agreed it's not too hot, I don't mind that but I understand some like their coffee piping... I suppose for an entry-level Nespresso machine it is just one of the (many) limitations you'll face. I have no clue as to whether a mod is possible but warming your cup is probably the easiest solution.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Used to have a Tassimo and had the same problem, try heating the cup first (put some hot water in the cup while your getting your pod ready) also place your cup as close as possible to the outlet of the machine.


----------

